# Dish Network 21.0 158925 IR/UHF PRO Remote Control



## snowgecko71 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello New to the Forum.

I have a question about the 21.0 IR/UHF Pro Remote. I am actually a Bell ExpressVu customer in Canada which uses the same recievers as The Dish Network. Currently I am using a Bell remote 6.3 IR/UHF Pro Remote and a Dish Network 6.0 IR/UHF Pro Remote as the number 2 remote for my reciver, which is a 9242 HD dual tuner/dual tv. I was wondering does anyone know if the new Dish Network 21.0 158925 IR/UHF remote can replace the 6.3 and 6.0 older remotes?
Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Yes they can. If you're using it in UHF mode though, only use odd remote addresses, even ones use UHF Pro Band B which I don't believe that receiver can read.


----------



## snowgecko71 (Aug 17, 2012)

puckwithahalo said:


> Yes they can. If you're using it in UHF mode though, only use odd remote addresses, even ones use UHF Pro Band B which I don't believe that receiver can read.


Thanks for the Reply Puck. I can order up a new 21.0 to replace my old 6.3 that the UHF stopped working.


----------

